# Boraras maculatus



## AdAndrews (20 Nov 2009)

Hi all, I am after a group of shoalers for my 35litre, and would like to go with something like Boraras maculatus, what are they like, do they shoal well, and has anyone had any bad experiences of them dying easily?

thanks

EDIT: Plus i have fairly high flow in my tank, seen as its a high tech nano(i suppose everyone does though??) so will a small fish get pushed around loads and not be able to swim properly??


----------



## Nick16 (20 Nov 2009)

i have some boras briggitea, amazing little fish but im not to sure on flow. 

do not keep them with bigger fish like tetras as they beat them to food and the boras end up hiding.


----------



## AdAndrews (20 Nov 2009)

Nick16 said:
			
		

> i have some boras briggitea, amazing little fish but im not to sure on flow.
> 
> do not keep them with bigger fish like tetras as they beat them to food and the boras end up hiding.




they arent the same fish are they?? they will be the only fish, well except for some pygmy cories in the tank, and JESUS CHRIST,  see what comes up when you type "boras brigittae" into a well known search engine    

Adam.


----------



## Nick16 (20 Nov 2009)

mine look exactly like the colour of that picture you see. if they are happy, healthy and on a good varied diet (mine get soo many diff foods, dry, live, frozen etc) they get super colours. Its like your standard harlequins, boring in the shop but when you get them coloured up wooommph!

im really liking common old gold barbs atm, a lovely yellow but they also have red, green AND blue tinges to them and actually look really really good.


----------



## AdAndrews (20 Nov 2009)

Nick16 said:
			
		

> mine look exactly like the colour of that picture you see. if they are happy, healthy and on a good varied diet (mine get soo many diff foods, dry, live, frozen etc) they get super colours. Its like your standard harlequins, boring in the shop but when you get them coloured up wooommph!
> 
> im really liking common old gold barbs atm, a lovely yellow but they also have red, green AND blue tinges to them and actually look really really good.




ok, ive got a good range of foods, inc. some tetra pro colour crisps, so that should get them nice and red.. or shall i go for boraras merah instead?


----------



## Nick16 (20 Nov 2009)

to be honest, they are pretty much all the same, (sizes, behaviour, feeding etc), so it is purely based on what you like, what you think will suit the tank, and the availibility of the fish. 

i would wait for an answer for the flow though. oh and they arent cheap Â£2 a fish down my way.


----------



## AdAndrews (20 Nov 2009)

Nick16 said:
			
		

> to be honest, they are pretty much all the same, (sizes, behaviour, feeding etc), so it is purely based on what you like, what you think will suit the tank, and the availibility of the fish.
> 
> i would wait for an answer for the flow though. oh and they arent cheap Â£2 a fish down my way.




i cant find any in my local shops, my area sells rubbish common fish like livebearers and tropical community fishes, a little bit of cichlids and a shop that specialises in catfishes, the place i will be looking to is Wildwoods online, i have used them before, and was very impressed.. Â£2 per fish is cheap compared to what wildwoods are charging


----------



## Nelson (20 Nov 2009)

i've got some Boraras brigittae.mine shoal and are not shy at feeding time. http://www.tropicalfishfinder.co.uk/fis ... e=tropical
i think they have better colours than Boraras maculatus .
i bought 10 CPD's from wildwoods today.Â£2.25 or 5 for Â£10.yet on their website Â£2.75 :?
http://www.tropicalfishfinder.co.uk/fis ... e=tropical


----------



## AdAndrews (20 Nov 2009)

thanks for the info and the links Neil, the Â£2 for brittage seems very nice  i will read up on that species..

Adam


----------



## Nelson (20 Nov 2009)

its the postage that whacks the price up.about Â£15  .


----------



## AdAndrews (20 Nov 2009)

I think its going to have to be Boraras brigittae which I will source online.

thanks guys!


----------



## SunnyP (21 Nov 2009)

AdAndrews I have ordered some at Aquajardin in GLoucester that are coming in a couple of weeks as I have had no luck nearby with the LFS. You may have better chance online and won't have top wait a couple of weeks for them to arrive. I have had a batch off them before and are doing really, looking a lovely cherry colour with a dash of dark green down the side of them. 

When you do get them be careful with your filter inlet as they are tiny and have had them be sucked up by my Tetratec EX700 inlet. They did survive luckily but you never know.


----------



## AdAndrews (21 Nov 2009)

SunnyP said:
			
		

> AdAndrews I have ordered some at Aquajardin in GLoucester that are coming in a couple of weeks as I have had no luck nearby with the LFS. You may have better chance online and won't have top wait a couple of weeks for them to arrive. I have had a batch off them before and are doing really, looking a lovely cherry colour with a dash of dark green down the side of them.
> 
> When you do get them be careful with your filter inlet as they are tiny and have had them be sucked up by my Tetratec EX700 inlet. They did survive luckily but you never know.




ok, thanks mate, i think i will have to get a couple of sponges for the inlets then, seen as i'm getting some nice shrimp too.. 

what numbers are we talking guys? i was thinking getting 12 because some aways die- my fish do anyway, so then if the numbers get reduced order another batch, and Nelson, you are correct, p&p is Â£15


----------



## SunnyP (21 Nov 2009)

AdAndrews said:
			
		

> ok, thanks mate, i think i will have to get a couple of sponges for the inlets then, seen as i'm getting some nice shrimp too..
> 
> what numbers are we talking guys? i was thinking getting 12 because some aways die- my fish do anyway, so then if the numbers get reduced order another batch, and Nelson, you are correct, p&p is Â£15



Once they are bigger you should be able to remove the spnoges covering the inlets. I have a 54l tank and am planning to have a total of 31 boraras brigittae with 5 shrimps and 2 bristlenoses. I only have 16 at the moment but shoal real nice. I would say about 15 in your 35l tank depending on amount of space the fish have to move around.

P.S. They shoal amazingly.


----------



## AdAndrews (21 Nov 2009)

ok, does your tank have strong flow, becuase mine does, how do they fish handle..

i have ordered a couple of sponge filter guards  

Adam


----------



## jonesy (21 Nov 2009)

AdAndrews said:
			
		

> ok, does your tank have strong flow, becuase mine does, how do they fish handle..
> 
> i have ordered a couple of sponge filter guards
> 
> Adam



good choice get some pics up when you get them settled in


----------



## AdAndrews (21 Nov 2009)

will do


----------



## rawr (22 Nov 2009)

I haven't kept these guys, but seen them in local shops quite a lot and they are great shoalers. They appear to be a fish that could deal with flow, but don't take my word - like I said, I havent' kept them personally.


----------



## SunnyP (22 Nov 2009)

AdAndrews said:
			
		

> ok, does your tank have strong flow, becuase mine does, how do they fish handle.Adam



The flow is pretty strong as I am using the spray bar that came with the tank. The fish don't seem to mind the strong flow but don't like to be in it all the time as majority of the time I find them where the flow doesn't dictate their movement. The shoaling is interesting as the movement of the one in front has a delay on the movement of the rest of the group, like there's an elastic band attached to them. They won't shoal their best in strong flow but if you could make it more gentle you will find a greater difference in shoaling pattern. 

Since I got rid of my loaches these guys go right to the bottom of the tank and even traverse through the tiniest of gaps and they aren't scared when I'm doing a water change, they seem to shoal beautifully and kinda follow my hand.


----------



## AdAndrews (22 Nov 2009)

ok, im going to order 12, just gotta save up first


----------



## TBRO (14 Dec 2009)

My Boras brigatte, will happily play in the outflow of my lilly pipe but they do need a quiet spot to rest. I have 10 in my 30 L nano but I think up to 15 would look fine. Tom

P.S I think brigatte have the nicest colours but that's just my opinion.


----------

